# tayana 42



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello
well we are down to the tayana's........... Almost, but the favoured make for the cook. I notice there are none later than '89, except for a new 2007. Does any one know if they made any during the '90s. and any comments an these yachts. We wish to go panama to australia via the cocnut milk run. Wife wants boat with the highest stability/comfort at sea rated.
Thanks old salts


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an 87' Tayana 42 aft cockpit and love it. It has all the characteristics you are looking for. The only caution I would have is be carefull with any that has teak decks as they are prone to leak. That's probably true for any boat with teak decks. Beyond that, have a good survey done and I'm sure you'll be trilled with her. You can also check out the Tayana Owners Group site, lots of good info there. Best of luck.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

There seem to be quite a few available used in the States. Several in Annapolis. Some of them are called "Vancouver 42" , maybe teshannon can explain if that distinction is meaningful in any way or just a model name.

About a month ago we sailed past this one out on Chesapeake Bay:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...so=0&n=1%3A1%3A36337%3A36357%3A25&searchtype=

Seems like a lot of boat for the money. Good looking too. Here she is before we slipped away from her:


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

If it's possible to generalise, then....

Beware, beware, beware Tiawanese tanks... for me, a stainless tank welded with iron welding rods!!!!

Beware also what they claim is their "marine ply".

And leaking teak decks.

Beware stern tube lay-up.

Beware hull-to-deck bond.

Otherwise OK.

I've got one, a Union 36.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Vancouver is just a model name. They come in center cockpit and aft cockpit versions as well as trunk cabins and stepped cabins. The one in John's picture is a stepped cabin. I have had none of the problems noted above. That' not to say all Tayans don't but in buying any boat a good survey is essential. Great boats and yes, a lot for the money. Good luck.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm looking at one too. nice boat, but i'm having a hard time with how heavy it is. 35% more than the IP38 or a Caliber 40? Anyone have an idea why? otherwise looks good.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

couple more questions. how are the keels done on these? internal or bolt-on, lead or ? not sure i have a preference, but want to know what problems i'm taking on. do these sail well enough, (light air, on the wind?) for their class? can the winches (lewmar) be upgraded to 2-speed?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Sapo,

That's an interesting observation. I like the rugged look and layout of these boats (and I prefer teshannon's trunk cabin), but I don't really know much about them. You asked about the displacement, so I assume you are curious about sailing ability. As for that, I can only offer this anecdote:

On that day when I took the photo above, the T42 started out somewhat to windward and several boat lengths ahead of us. After rounding a channel marker, both of us set off on a long port tack, close hauled, across Chesapeake Bay. We worked our way up under them (getting gassed along the way), then gradually overtook them to windward (when I took the photo above). After about half an hour on that tack, we were still only a bit ahead of them but easily more than a quarter mile to windward. Apparent wind was in the range of 12-15 knots.

That's just an anecdote for what little it's worth. The skipper of the boat appeared to be entertaining some guests, so probably was not concentrating intensely on windward performance. But with a boat load of kids neither was I. For comparison purposes, ours is a 31 foot heavy displacement fin-keeled cruising boat with a 24.25' static waterline (D/L=348).


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Tayana 42 is an excellent sea boat...takes a bit of wind to get her going but she will keep going comfortably while others are reefing and sails well on all points but is no racer. I would avoid models built in the late 90's and 2000 era due to workforce problems and inconsistency but the older boats in good condition are an excellent and affordable choice for offshore work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They sail very well on all points of sail and in all wind conditions. I'm particularly pleased with how well they sail in light air. They also cut right thru any chop that's out there. I've only had her on the bay so far but she cuts through the chop like a dream. I'm sure she'll do as well next year on the ocean. That being said they are not what I would call a performance cruisers. But I'm like the guy in John's anecdote might have been. At my age I'm content to be sailing around and don't do a lot of tweeking to get that extra bit of speed out her. That requires setting the beer can down to adjust sails and I have priorities.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

teshannon said:


> They sail very well on all points of sail and in all wind conditions. I'm particularly pleased with how well they sail in light air. They also cut right thru any chop that's out there. I've only had her on the bay so far but she cuts through the chop like a dream. I'm sure she'll do as well next year on the ocean. That being said they are not what I would call a performance cruisers. But I'm like the guy in John's anecdote might have been. At my age I'm content to be sailing around and don't do a lot of tweeking to get that extra bit of speed out her. That requires setting the beer can down to adjust sails and I have priorities.


teshannon,

I'm glad to hear your priorities are in the right place!

And I'm sure you'd agree that the T42 in my photo is a bit under-canvassed for the wind conditions? Probably deliberately so, if the owner had non-sailing guests aboard. Also, he didn't appear to be enjoying himself any less than me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John,
Way undercanvassed. Looks like he needed the staysail up but glad to hear he was having fun. I'm hoping for a few more nice days before I haul at the end of the month.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for the good info. i'll probably look further into this one.


----------



## StolenChild (Feb 23, 2007)

I own a 1985 Tayana V42 and am very happy with it so far. We've sailed it both coastal and offshore (across the Gulf of Mexico) in both fair and moderately foul weather. My boat weighed 30,000 lbs on the lift when we hauled for the survey prior to buying, so I was surprised at how well she responded to light winds. I wanted a heavier boat for serious long-distance cruising and was not expecting it to sail as well as it does in 5 knot winds. It's definitely not a racer, but she's surprisingly responsive and fast considering her displacement. Mine does not have teak decks and I would echo the previous cautions if you look at one with teak decks (or any boat with teak decks). I have found the fit and finish to be well above average quality. I've had several people aboard who have much more experience with sailboats than I do and they have all been impressed with the overall quality.

In short, if you can find one that has been well cared for, for the right price, I don't think you'll go wrong with a V42. Before I bought the Tayana, I was also interested in the Valiant, Shannon and Corbin, so you might want to take a look at them, too.

Patrick
S/V Stolen Child


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Check this article out...see bottom for T42...
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22133


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey sapo, Which ones are you looking at? East coast or west? Have seen some well cared for and some left on the hard(grave yard) for 2years. And thanks tashannon,i dont ontend on setting 24 hour distance records, wife wants comfort and stability, stability,stability. She never did like it when we had the toe rail in the water on my old Farr. Now to find the best 1 before Sapo does............ go to go


----------



## TrueBlueCal44 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Tayana 42*

Anyone know anything at all about a Yachtworld listing for a Tayana 42 Vancouver center cockpit located in San Pedro CA? It seems too good to be true with everything that's been replaced/added/etc. I can't add the link as I haven't posted enough  Search Yachtworld for Tayana 42 in CA and it will come up. It's listed as a 1983 for $129,000.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My antenna went up when I looked at that listing. It does seem like a lot of boat for that price. Why did he spend all that money and then turn around and put her up for sale. Tbeing said it is worth investigating further. If the boat is right (a good survey will tell you that) you could end up with the kind of deal we are all looking for. If it were me I would definitely have a look in spite of my suspicions. You just never know what drives people to sell a boat and he could be in need of a quick sale. BTW, have the surveyor take a close look at those teak decks, they could be a major liability. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm looking on left coast. does seem to be a good boat, was on it last weekend. maybe take it for a drive . . .


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

what's thoughts on center vs. aft cockpit in these. me, i like aft, i think it makes for a dryer ride to weather in boats this size. but accomodations-wise, an aft cabin can be pretty nice.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sapo...dryer? Don't think so. Aft cabin in this model CC is very cozy and nice but a bit pinched due to the stern. Nevertheless...a nice layout overall.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It is definitely pinched, I have to climb on the seats to get around the wheel. I still like it's looks better than a CC.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The V-42 is built like a tank. I was very pleased at access. The storage on that boat is absolutely unbelieveable. Time will tell, but I bet the thing motors everywhere she goes. Seems very heavy and I bet the engine gets a lot of wear.

The engine access is pretty good, but getting to the impeller looks to be quite a contortion of mind and body. The dripless might make a guy a bit sore too. 

I noticed black iron tanks... they always scare me, but the ones I saw were in very good condition.

THe V-Berth is larger than it looks in pictures, as is the aft berth.

The head and shower are also larger than they appear. Even someone claustrophbic would be fine there. The head itself has enough room for a full size John... which we saw.

Again, I cannot say enough about the storage in these boats. It is very well made and very unbelieveable.

The cockpit is much larger and more comfortable than it looks in the pics. The cockpit went from a negative (before we saw it) to quite a positive (afterwards) and is actually quite a nice selling point. It is no Catalina, but much more comfortable and larger than a Valiant of comparable size. I did not like where they put the controls for the engine. If you swamped the cockpit (as is quite possible) it would be under water. I talked to one couple in a Panda that had that happen and it wiped out their engine. THey ended up moving them... just a thought.

THe decks are well laid out and easy to manuever around. The boat we saw had everything lead aft... for the most part. THe anchor locker was wide and accesible and the lifelines are at a great height. It also has a toe rail mich like my C400 which I strongly prefer to the solids as you can attach things there - especially lifeline netting if you have kids.

THe portholes and hatches are top notch. THe dorades give a nice ventilation. 

Only real negative I saw was the bilge. If you drop something in there it is lost until the end of time. It is very deep and skinny. I can also imagine the teak foundation for the traveller will begin to show its age. The one we saw had just been replaced with a SS fabricated mount.

In all, there will be no doubts about this boat being an ocean crossing vessel. It is well laid out with blue water in mind. It is suprisingly liveable too and the seats and galley are comfortable and easy to manuever. You will feel more comfortable going forward on this boat in a blow than you might a typical production boat - but that is good since you will probably do it more often too. Don't plan on really taking it out for a joy sail in any kind of light winds as she probably will seem like she has run agound - but that seems to be the trade off with these class of boats.

If you have more indepth questions, I will try and answer what I can. Others that own these may be able to help more. But - I liked it, a lot.

All the best,

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CD,
The one thing I disagree with about your post is it's sailing ability in light air. It really does not take much to get it going. I expected that would be an issue but have been pleasantly surprised.The problem with all that storage is that I keep buying stuff to fill it up. The only thing dented so far is my wallet.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

T, just fill it with cash! Or drugs that you can turn into cash.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

teshannon said:


> CD,
> The one thing I disagree with about your post is it's sailing ability in light air. It really does not take much to get it going. I expected that would be an issue but have been pleasantly surprised.The problem with all that storage is that I keep buying stuff to fill it up. The only thing dented so far is my wallet.


Hey Tes,

Let's see. I am comparing it to a Catalina 400. It is not G's boat, but I will run an pretty easy 3-4 kts in about 8kts wind. About 12kts, I am hooking well into the 6's and 7's. I am a easy hull speed at 12-15. I figure that 42 does not get legs until about 12-15, with it really prefering something more for a nice ride. I am guessing hull is probably in the 20's??

Just my guess. Am I wrong? What do you run at:

1) 8kts?

2) 12kts?

3) Hull speed is what wind?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CD,
It won't keep up with your Catalina but with the big jenny up I can get 3+ out of an 8 knot wind. That's not bad for a 30,000 + lb boat and I'm not a sail tweaker. Not sure I remember what I get out of 12 but I'm guessing 5. As for what it takes to get hull speed I 'm guessing between 15 and 20. I'll pay more attention to the numbers later this week and let you know.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

What do you displace? 37000? What do you REALLY draw? 5'10?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cd,
The boat's listed at 30,000, fully loaded it probably is 37,000 or so. Draft is 5' 10".


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

Any idea how they handled the keel ballast in these? it's described as cast-iron, i'm wondering if it's in concrete or maybe some kind of epoxy-encased.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapo,
I know it's not in concrete. I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

Really appreciate your considered opinion CD. No I am not racing, but it is better to have a 150 mile day than a 120 when passage making. Then again if your comfy............. whats the rush! Still bak to the original Question, did they stop making the 42 in '89? i have never seen one for sale later than that. The one i prefer does not have teak decks, and the perkins 4-108 is gone , so i think these are pluses. Cheers fellas, i do like that orion yacht too Mr teshannon. how much you get her for. (if its not a rude Q?)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gavin,
Thanks. Knowing what another boat sold for would not be helpful. There are too many variables, age and condition of the boat, what equipment it has, what has to be added/replaced, the buyer's and sellers motivation etc. My advice is to find the best boat you can, one you really love, do your homework, have a good survey done, and then negotiate the best price you can. If you do that you will be happy with any purchase. Good luck.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

CD
the deep bilge is scary. nothin' good can happen down there. I'm picturing socket wrenches, engine parts, etc. down in the bottom. but probably would come up with a fishing tool. the boat's real heavy, but there seems to be a fair amount of comments about good sailing ability, even in fairly light winds. better than the caliber or IP?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapo,
The bilge is deep near the companionway stairs but that's not always a bad thing. I have a fishing tool from Sears that reaches dow to retrieve anything dropped in there. Don't let that scare you.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sapo said:


> CD
> the deep bilge is scary. nothin' good can happen down there. I'm picturing socket wrenches, engine parts, etc. down in the bottom. but probably would come up with a fishing tool. the boat's real heavy, but there seems to be a fair amount of comments about good sailing ability, even in fairly light winds. better than the caliber or IP?


I am NOT an IP fan, so I will not comment there. I would GUESS that a Caliber would be much more responsive than a T-42. I honestly do not know how it would not be unless the person did not raise their sails. I mean no dissrespect on the T-42. I like them and have said so... but the Caliber is surely more responsive.

If sailing ability is a high priority, look at the Passport 40 also. You can probably pick one up for less money too. Labatt is prob the expert on them, but I like them and have pretty much only heard positives.

Regarding the deep bilge, it is a positive and a negative. Good deep bilges are a great plus when sailing to weather for days straight. It allow the water a place to go and still get pumped out. Consider a shallow bilged boat heeled at 15+ or so. You will most likely take some water inside the boat when seas are tall (due to the wind) like that. SO, using the shallow bilged boat, will the water find its way to the bilge before creeping up into the floorboards? If not, you have a problem that will force you to fall off to empty the bilge. Make sense?

THis was one of the issues raised with some of the 36's. Maybe all of them, I do not know. However, it is something that must be contended with before going offshore (by setting up bilge pump lines under the liner or cavities to allow it to drain on all points of sail). Now, use the same example on a deep bilged boat... probably not an issue. THe water always goes to the bilge. Now this is not a problem for the typical sailor as they are likely to fall off long before the water becomes high... only the sailor that is beating to weather or a tack for days/weeks straight (a passage maker). You can overcome this by making a rounder bilge, but in the end, the bottom of the bilge should be lower and collect water on almost all degrees heeled (within reason). THis is a common aspect of blue water boats.

Did that make sense? I bet it is deep by design. It also allows a higher volume of water lower in the boat. Others that are Naval Architects will know more than me.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll second what CD said about the Passport 40s. I came close to buying one (Labatt ultimately bought it) and the sea trials were impressive. I didn't spend enough time on it to do a fair comparison but it probably does outsail my Tayana. That being said, I'm still very partial to Tayanas. Either way you won't go wrong with the proper due diligence.


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

been looking at a passport too, and really not limiting me-self to tayana's, just appear v.appropriate for us. There is also a fast passage that i like. Can any 1 tell me if these are some kind of 'valiant ' copy. they look remarkably similar. Or did bill garden do his apprenticeship with bob perry


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

gavinandrebecca said:


> There is also a fast passage that i like. Can any 1 tell me if these are some kind of 'valiant ' copy. they look remarkably similar. Or did bill garden do his apprenticeship with bob perry


Gavin,

More likely vice-versa. Garden considerably pre-dates Perry, and if I'm not mistaken the Fast Passage 39 design was completed, not to mention in production, long before Perry penned the his Valiant 40.


----------



## tamas52 (Jul 17, 2007)

*your Tayana search...*

what you describe to me , perhaps you need to reconsider...that Tayana .. Norseman, or Island Packet would be way better choice ..and I can help you with them


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

Please explain what you mean tamas? norseman/ island packets better than tayana in what way? There are a lot of different boats that are suitable, kelly peterson, hans christian, i mean really as long as the yacht itself is well cared for and properly maintained. But sure, do you own a norseman (can't say i have looked at those) Hit me


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I gotta pipe in, I really love my Tayana!!!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*that Tayana .. Norseman, or Island Packet would be way better choice ..and I can help you with them*
* This sounded fishy to me so I did a little research....SURPRISE!!! Tamas is a broker and he just happens to have an Island Packet 44 and a Norseman 44 in his brokerage inventory!!*
He couldn't possibly have any personal interest in switching you from a Tayana 42 could he???
Pretty SLEAZY Tamas...I would recommend that nobody ever even think about doing business with you or your brokerage if this is your idea of helping others out!

FOR ALL..From the Signature Yacht Brokerage Site:
*Tamas Eger, Sales*
I'm Tamas Eger, the "latest addition" to the Signature Yachts crew, originally from a Continent or so away, but never more at home in any other part of the globe than here. I started to "float" at about the age of five (way before thrusters were invented!) on the Balaton, one of Europe's largest lakes, then ventured out to the Mediterranean, Croatian, and Aegean Seas, sailing about on anything I could or motoring around, from the Finn Dinghy to the sleek Star boat, or worked with the Dalmatian fishermen on a skimpy fishing boat. Instead of being a grown-up and starting a conventional life, I traveled around the world from Siberia to Vienna to Montreal to New York City and ended up in southern Florida, flirting with offshore racing and playing with more boats. One day I heard the sirens calling (actually I heard only one siren, Lori, who became my wife) and we moved to her home town, Seattle and settled on Whidbey Island. Now, I'm home! With my true love and passion for boats and the boating life, I offer you my undivided care, a lifetime of worldly experience *and an honest word when you're looking for "that boat."* You will find me at the docks or on my 1906 wooden boat, the Sea Witch, and naturally, always on the end of your phone line any time to chat or go sailing. My cell: 425-8769580 and E-mail: [email protected].
**********************

NICE TRY TAMAS
http://www.signature-yachts.com/sigyachts/sigyachts_3.html


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

teshannon said:


> I gotta pipe in, I really love my Tayana!!!!!!


I like it too, a lot. I do not know Norseman, but I find it to be a nicer boat than an IP. THis is my opinion. If you want a little better performance, I would suggest a Passport or Caliber. But I personally feel the V42 is the better liveaboad boat of any of them... but I sure would not steer away from a Passport either. Nice boats.

Just my thoughts.

EDIT: I just saw CAM's post. Ouch.
- CD


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

*Ip*

CD, 
c'mon, le's dis' . . . what's it you don't like about the IP's? the 38 seems to me a pretty decent traditional cruiser. build quality good? 
thanks


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sapo said:


> CD,
> c'mon, le's dis' . . . what's it you don't like about the IP's? the 38 seems to me a pretty decent traditional cruiser. build quality good?
> thanks


We can discuss it in a PM, if you would like. Just let me know. I may not be able to respond until tomorrow. I am about to go to bed!!

Take care,

- CD


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

CD
a PM would be fine, but i don't yet know how to do these. but shoot one to me, when you get a chance. 
thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

sapo...if you are interested in IP discussions...suggest you do an advanced search using Jeff_H and Island Packets as terms and you will find a ton to discuss. BTW...he has one extensive post on IP38's (hint: he doesn't like 'em and is pretty specific about why.)
To PM you need ten posts...so you are just one away! Click on the member name at the top of the message and you will be given an option to PM. 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

Thanks for the heads up... It really would be a lot better if these guys would be open about what they are and provide full disclosure. It just seems pretty slimy when they don't.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Cam & SD
It’s a shame really as it would be nice to have a broker who is open to honest discussions and maybe provide some insight into what a lot of us are facing with our purchases. I am sure there are many tricks and short cuts we all would like to be informed about, if not openly in a PM.


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

It's always good to here a from a happy yacht owner. Does the girl like the tayana?
And Tamas, where are you? I will meet you on the seatle dock, i will be the one with the cheque book. You do take cheques, don't you?? 
Another thing teshannanono, have you got the original perkins? and are they easy to do up, rebuild?. The one i looked at in BVI looks very shabby, rusty mounts hoses stuck anywhere and rusty connectors, oil leaks. Bluntly, the motor needs WORK! and how much will that cost??$$? And sapo did you look at the V42 in LA? What was that like?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My V42 has a Yanmar which was original to the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
Well done! Thanks.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

i did look at one in the LA area. i've got an offer in, but haven't officially heard back about it. i am still worried a bit by the boat's weight.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

CD
i checked out Jeff_H's comments on the IP38, good observations. looks like none of these boats are 'just right'. i didn't accept the owner's counter offer on the T42, so i'm still in shopping mode. Jeff did seem to mention the Caliber 38 somewhat favorably, i do like that it doesn't have the in-mast furling for the main that seems to always come on the C40. another interesting boat is the 40' Hans Christian "Christina". Any thoughts?


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm still wondering where the 'extra' weight is in the tayana 42. it seems to outweigh the IP38 and Caliber 40 by ~6,000 lbs, but with a very similar waterline length. It does carry more sail, and probably more fuel and water. If it's a thicker hull layup i can see value in that for cruising, but it would still, IMHO, translate to more wetted area. ?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Just noticed this thread so I'm a bit late to it... We love our Passport 40 and can say, without doubt, that it's an incredibly solid passagemaking boat (although we didn't do any major passages - just from our limited experience and the knowledge of what others have done in P40's). Passport 40's are actually perfectly set up for a cruising couple with regards to space and they sail tremendously well. I looked at IP38's and Caliber 40's and would put it a step up from what I've seen, although those boats are definitely nice too (especially the Caliber). With that said, however, I'd say that the Tayana and the Passport will probably be functionally equivalent with regards to their bluewater abilities and the way they handle (from what I understand). I'd be happy with either. I wasn't excited about the layout or space in the IP38, nor was I excited about the full keel or the rudder configuration. I look at the Caliber 40 as a Passport 40 wannabee, but in a good way. They did a decent job. I'm not in any way encouraging you to buy my Passport 40, but if you want to see a lot of pictures of one and get a lot of specs, visit www.passport40.org. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you might have. It's an incredible boat, and we're very happy that Tom (teshannon) passed it up!!!!


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

labatt
Passport 40 does look like a great boat, but i'm worried about the teak decks that i think all passport 40's have? potentially a lot of maintenance(?)
thanks


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Maintenance of teak decks is not difficult. The best approach to teak deck maintenance is to wash them down with salt water on a regular basis and then let them weather. Outside of that, replacing the sealant every few years and replacing any bungs that come out is about all that's necessary. The biggest issue with teak decks is that they do have a lifetime, and the lifetime is based upon how they've been treated. Unfortunately, it's difficult to tell how close you are to the end of a deck's lifetime unless you take a core sample and see the deck's thickness.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Chris, remember you still owe me a beer for passing it up. Hopefully I can have it on your new toy. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Remember what? I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, I'm going to give Giu your address and photos! You'll be sorry.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

'nother question about tayana 42's . . .

shopping online, i see 'em from late 80's both with teak and with fiberglass decks. was this an option item, or have the fiberglass ones been redone? 

thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The fiberglass deck ones probably had teak decks that leaked and were removed IIRC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mine never had teak decks, they must have been an option.


----------

